# Buck Board Bacon IT Question



## smokeydokey (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello All!

I'm hoping to get a little guidance here.

After all the rave reviews about BBB, I decided to take the plunge, which I have, documenting as I go along so I can render a post. A question popped up in my mind though, and it's giving me a headache.

I have my shoulders all cured and ready for the smoker, but all I could find on the subject of Internal Temp was to take the BBB to 140. So I started asking myself questions:

a. Do I need to cook it further after the smoking process if i take it to an IT of 140?

b. Can I cold smoke like I do a belly bacon, then fry as normal bacon?

c. After my test fry's, I'm thinking that it's going to turn out a bit more "hammy" than "bacony". It seems that this is really more like Canadian Bacon than"American" Bacon, yeah?

d. Any preference on wood? I have Apple, Nectarine, Pecan, Mesquite, and Citrus in my wood pile.

Safety is my primary concern, followed closely by my desire to have the best tasting end results... (Well, maybe I can switch those around)

It's been a couple of weeks and I'm in the home stretch. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

SmokeyDokey


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi SmokeyDokey!

 Buckboard Bacon, ham, belly bacon, Canadian bacon, bacon-on-a-stick are all cured basically the same way.  So, they will all taste 'similar'.  Belly bacon has short lean strips amongst the fat, it will fry up more and be crisper and have a different texture and flavor than buckboard which comes from pork butt and has wider, leaner pieces and more like a jerky if fried crisp.  Canadian bacon comes from the loin, a different texture of pork and much leaner, not fried so much and a more tender profile.  Ham is cured longer and musculature is much different and more tender, cooked to a softer profile and not as dried out and cut thicker.  The flavor difference in each is a matter of where the muscle comes from and the nuances of its cooking.  Buckboard Bacon is bigger, wider, leaner, softer muscle and much less fat so it will taste 'hammier'.  If undesirable, just cure belly instead.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 5, 2012)

SmokeyDokey said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I'm hoping to get a little guidance here.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 5, 2012)

Pops did an outstanding job as usual answering your questions!!! I've made both BBB and Belly Bacon. We really like the BBB. I've smoked mine with maple, hickory/cherry, hickory/apple, mesquite, and JD Oak Barrel Chips/Maple, to determine what smoke flavor we like the best and so far it's all been very good! I've cold smoked and hot smoked, but always mark the packages as to whether it's fully cooked or needs to be cooked so there's no confusion if I'm not the one frying it.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## smokeydokey (Jul 6, 2012)

Pops,

Thanks SO much for all the valuable info! There are so many threads about BBB and as is the nature of a forum like this, nothing was really definitive. Your primer is really great info,and I will save it as a reference. Since I like the aroma of frying bacon in the morning (Pork Febreze), I will probably lean toward the rarer side during my smoke. I've had really great success with belly, jowl, and canadian bacons, and felt compelled to try this shoulder bacon (BBB) after reading all the raves.

It's already cured, desalinated, sugared, and has been forming a nice pellicil for the past 3 days. I will start the smoke this afternoon or early tomorrow and promise a full report.

Thank you, and Husker again for your time and help. I remain so impressed with this community of like minded souls. Everyone is so generous with sharing their ideas and information.

And Pops, I WAS kidding about the safety issue. This hobby has turned my kitchen into the cleanest one on the block...My mother would have been so proud!

-SmokeyDokey


----------



## chefrob (Jul 7, 2012)

i cold smoke mine and prefer a blend of 60/20/20 of hickory/pecan/maple.............


----------



## smokeydokey (Jul 7, 2012)

iAye, que lindo! 

Man that is beautiful!  Where are you guys getting these super fatty shoulders!?  I think I live too close to Scottsdale, and my Costco  trims them extra lean for all the Scottsdale Mommies!  All mine are very lean


----------



## chefrob (Jul 7, 2012)

i butterfly (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/butterflying-a-pork-butt-for-buckboard-bacon  ) them and just use the top part with the fat cap on it, i then square it up before i cure it and use the rest to grind for italian or chorizo.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 7, 2012)

I've cold smoked and smoked to an internal temp of 140°

We prefer cold smoked BBB, but it's all up to you.

Try it both ways, and see for yourself

Remember, you're looking for a color change to the outside of your BBB, to tell you when it's done smoking.

I shoot for 12 hours of good smoke, and  a "Golden Bronze" color on the meat.

Try 6-8 hours, and see if you like it.  You can always smoke it longer

Todd


----------



## smokeydokey (Jul 11, 2012)

I posted my end results. Thanks again fellas!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124781/my-first-stab-at-rolled-shoulder-or-buckboard-bacon


----------

